

Google Adds ‘Mobile Friendliness’ to Search Algorithm - BenjaminPatch
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/21/technology/google-adds-mobile-friendliness-to-its-search-criteria.html

======
BenjaminPatch
I'm surprised it took until April 2015 to implement this change.

